# Rhino Job



## Tom (Apr 3, 2010)

This was one of last weeks jobs. Very challenging animals to work on a set. Their eyesight is not great and they aren't too smart either, but they are one of the most interesting animals ever. This is one of two in private hands in the US. He's owned by a buddy of mine. Good times...






This is what it looks like when they charge at you while you are trying to take their pic.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 3, 2010)

My mind must have been in a dirty place when I saw this thread title. I was imagining something else.


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2010)

dmmj said:


> My mind must have been in a dirty place when I saw this thread title. I was imagining something else.



Isn't yours always?


----------



## matt41gb (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice "wide" White Rhino!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 3, 2010)

Ah...the green screen. Is it for a movie or a TV show?


----------



## terryo (Apr 3, 2010)

How old are they Tom? This one looks very young...is he?


----------



## Tom (Apr 3, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Ah...the green screen. Is it for a movie or a TV show?



Commercial. You'll probably be seeing it in about a month. A bunch of blindfolded ladies will be touching it, trying to guess what it is.



terryo said:


> How old are they Tom? This one looks very young...is he?



He is three. My buddy has had him for about a year and a half. He turns him loose and goes for long walks with him on his 100+ acre property.


----------



## Candy (Apr 3, 2010)

Now that's how a Rhino should be taken care of if in captivity 100+ acre property should let him have the space that he needs. If he was charging at the camera how do you stop him? I hear that they are very loving animals is this true?


----------



## Tom (Apr 4, 2010)

Candy said:


> Now that's how a Rhino should be taken care of if in captivity 100+ acre property should let him have the space that he needs. If he was charging at the camera how do you stop him? I hear that they are very loving animals is this true?



You don't stop a Rhino, you get out of the way, which I quickly did. I don't know about loving. He's pretty laid back most of the time, but they really aren't too bright.


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice Rhino. We have some good rhinos at our local zoo, which had babies a while ago. Man, being an animal trainer is such fun!


----------



## Laura (Apr 4, 2010)

Thats SPIKE! your buddy... is MY Buddy!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 4, 2010)

Laura: Are you saying that you and Tom have a friend in common?


----------



## Laura (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes,, that is what Im saying.. six degrees of seperation of something... may we should start that on here!


----------



## Tom (Apr 5, 2010)

Laura said:


> Thats SPIKE! your buddy... is MY Buddy!



Aren't you the one who asked about Sled and Boone? I never saw a reply on that thread. So you know Hayden too? Who are you? Have we met? Are you in the business?


----------



## Laura (Apr 5, 2010)

I know hayden, for over 10 years. I worked the cheetahs that he did the Mtn Dew commercial with back in 2000. See New photos of you thread...
We have several mutual friends. Hayden has a special place in my heart. 
Haydens place was hit really bad by the fires this past summer. I posted about it back then. He got all the animals out and went back.. very scary story... but everyone was ok. He is re building and moving forward.


----------



## RascalDesertTort (Apr 6, 2010)

Tom...will you marry me? ;P I'd be using you for the animals though.


----------



## Cameron (Apr 6, 2010)

i want one!


----------

